

Data on where co-founders met, 10-second survey - tropchan
https://sectorscape.typeform.com/to/U5lQOM

======
tropchan
I thought it might be fun to collect a bit of data on where co-founders met,
and to share the findings with the HN community (inspired by Sam Altman's YC
study)!

